# Priority List for Spring 2006 Update



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

A new software release is ready, the rollout is about to begin, and anybody who want to get it early on their Series2 standalone should visit:

www.tivo.com/priority

What will you find?

* Undelete - if you accidentally delete a favorite show, you can reclaim it. Deleting individual shows is easier as well, and if there's something you really, really want to delete you can delete a show permanently.

* Improved Suggestions Engine - it's gotten an overhaul. It'll get "dialed-in" to recommending great shows for you much faster than before. If you haven't tried TiVo Suggestions, you should take a look. 

* Better Networking Support - yep, additional drivers, better coverage for new adapters.

Congrats to the Spring 2006 team here at TiVo. It's good stuff. 

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Excellent! Thanks TiVoPony! And good timing too with me just coming back from lunch.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Way to Go TiVo crew! Yay undelete!


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

woohoo, signed up. now i will be forcing connects to TiVo to get the new software for the next 3 days!!!


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> * Improved Suggestions Engine - it's gotten an overhaul.


Sounds great!
One thing I mentioned a long time back was that it be made easier to turn a suggestion into a season pass. Didn't seem like a hard thing to implement, and would be in line with what the whole concept of suggestions was about. (hey, this is pretty good...let me start to record it). Right now you have to back all the way out and search for it by title.
Currently not a big deal, 'cause all my suggestions aren't very interesting...but if the suggestion engine starts working better, I'd really like this feature (suggestion->season pass)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Signed by of mine up!


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> woohoo, signed up. now i will be forcing connects to TiVo to get the new software for the next 3 days!!!


Forced connections just put an unneccessary burden on TIVO's servers.

It was explained previously on these forums that the list of priority requests is assembled every 24 hours and placed in the queue for the download.. which means that it may well be 48 hours before the download is even there and waiting for download.

Be patient and let your TIVO do its business. You'll get the update just as fast as if you had forced connections every 3 hours non-stop.

J


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lajohn27 said:


> Be patient and let your TIVO do its business. You'll get the update just as fast as if you had forced connections every 3 hours non-stop.
> 
> J


actually the poster would get the update fatser THAN IF he had done forced updates. Since, as you said, forcing updates just bogs the servers down for no reason since the list for machines to update is usually not in place until late at night before the TiVos generally call in


----------



## Atomike (Jun 12, 2005)

Yay! I truly do appreciate all that Tivo does to make its product better & better. I, however, would like to see a better rollout for these updates. I signed up for the last update a day or two after it was announced. I got the update yesterday. Literally yesterday. I tried out the new games, and theyr'e really fun. Hopefully this one won't take so long.
Anyway, thank you Tivo for the updates. Even if they take awhile to get, I think they're almost always worthwhile.

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Atomike, sorry that you had a bad experience. We finished the previous rollout quite a while back, so I'm a bit mystified about how you only got it yesterday. Are you sure? Can you e-mail me ([email protected]) your 15-digit TiVo Service Number?

When we investigate cases of people not getting an update when they request it via the priority form, 99% of the time it's because they mis-entered their TSN. So, everyone, please double-check!

Everyone, one thing that Pony didn't mention: Please note that we're at the VERY beginning of this rollout, so if signups are robust it's possible that not everyone who signs up on the priority list will get it right away. I'll report here if signups run longer than three business days.


----------



## Killer69 (Jun 16, 2004)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> woohoo, signed up. now i will be forcing connects to TiVo to get the new software for the next 3 days!!!


This is the message that I received when I signed up:

"Thanks!

Your information has been received. Please allow up to three business days for you to receive the new software.

TiVo.com"

Question: Will it be on my machine in 3 days or do I have to wait until spring?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> When we investigate cases of people not getting an update when they request it via the priority form, 99% of the time it's because they mis-entered their TSN. So, everyone, please double-check!


simple thing for that, i just copy and paste the TSN from "manage my account" on tivo.com...........never use to be able to do that (it didnt like the dashes), nice change...good work, it made signing up my 6 TSN's alot easier and faster


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Killer69 said:


> Question: Will it be on my machine in 3 days or do I have to wait until spring?


which would be 13 days.


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm in a pissy mood today, so I apologize in advance if all I'm doing today is complaining. But, honestly, these improvements don't interest me whatsoever. Give me real-time channel changing and I will be forever happy.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Test said:


> simple thing for that, i just copy and paste the TSN from "manage my account" on tivo.com...........never use to be able to do that (it didnt like the dashes), nice change...good work, it made signing up my 6 TSN's alot easier and faster


thanks to Dan203 for providing TiVo the javascript for that :up:


----------



## HookedOnTivo (Feb 14, 2002)

TivoPony, TivoOpsMgr:

Will this update fix the problem where recordings are ending early if the box has gone a long period of time without a reboot?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Note that installing a software update forces a reboot.


----------



## jordanz (Jun 21, 2004)

*sniff* yet another cool feature us DirecTivo people will never get.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

jordanz said:


> *sniff* yet another cool feature us DirecTivo people will never get.


Instead, DirecTivo users get The Zipper and other cool scripts that do not work on standalone series 2 TiVo's


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

Killer69 said:


> This is the message that I received when I signed up:
> 
> "Thanks!
> 
> ...


The key words in that phrase is "UP TO." In the past when I have been on the priority list, it only took 24 to 36 hours at the most.


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

Wooo Hooo and thanks Pony for hookin a Bro up!


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

why is it not possible to search these forums by version number?

I type "7.2.2" into the search and nothing comes up.
I also type "7.1" for my SA TiVo S2 or even "6.2" for my DirecTivo unit... and nothing comes up

you would think that a forum for television AND software would at least be able to search by numbers / version numbers... but probably not. 

sorry for the rant - im just sick of searching for things on this forum and always finding junk from the anything-goes forums being found, instead of anything useful to the average person who's looking for tivo information... on a tivo support site, rather than a blog.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

BTW, Thanks for the great update news TiVoPony!! very much appreciated


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hey id242, just a reminder that TiVo's not responsible for the forum or its operation, but you can give your feedback about the search functionality in the "Forum Feedback" area where maybe the folks there (who are more knowledgeable than I) can give you some hints about finding what you want.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

yes - no mistake that this forum is NOT related to TiVo other than just being a TiVo Fan site. I realised this after being told by TiVo.com that I was leaving their site by visiting this one. Although, this is the site that TiVo.com recommends for community support.

btw, you have PM - and thanks again for your quick reply TiVoOpsMgr!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

id242 said:
 

> why is it not possible to search these forums by version number?


Do what I do and don't. 

Use google instead, like so...

7.2.2 site:tivocommunity.com


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

Excellent. With Soft Padding and UnDelete, you've just cleared some major frequently-requested items off your plate. Thanks, and kudos to the development team.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

dcomiskey said:


> Give me real-time channel changing and I will be forever happy.


If you use the internal tuner, channel changes are immediate. If you use an external tuner - cable or satellite box - you will *never* have immediate changes. There is always lag for the command relay and then the buffer update, and it will never go away as it is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

The "undelete" feature is probably useful (I don't need it but I can see how many will). What I'd love to see would be the ability to telnet or ssh into my S2 TiVos from computers on my network. But I don't see that happening as part of a mainline s/w update.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

HookedOnTivo said:


> TivoPony, TivoOpsMgr:
> 
> Will this update fix the problem where recordings are ending early if the box has gone a long period of time without a reboot?


Yes, it will.

Thanks for reminding me of that!

Although you don't have to rush to get this software to fix that problem. A quick reboot will make that problem go away until you receive the Spring 2006 update (with the permanent fix).

Pony


----------



## LtKernelPanic (Sep 22, 2003)

oooo! Undelete is one of two things I really like from my hacked series 1 Tivo that my S2 was missing. Now if you guys can include something like Tivo Web in the S3 units I could die a happy Tivo user.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I signed up for this last Friday. Still haven't got it. I'll try again I guess.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Oooh, while we're asking about pet bugs...

TiVoPony, does this release include a fix for unintended skip ahead while watching a show live behind-the-buffer? (TivoJerry might have more information as well).


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

thenightfly42 said:


> Oooh, while we're asking about pet bugs...
> 
> TiVoPony, does this release include a fix for unintended skip ahead while watching a show live behind-the-buffer? (TivoJerry might have more information as well).


Hey nightfly, you beat me to it!! I was just scrolling down to the bottom to ask the very same question. This bug is my one big gripe with my Tivo.

Okay, I actually have a second gripe, which I hope (but don't expect) this release will fix. Pony mentioned "Better Networking Support" -- any chance that means you've added support for WPA encryption?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> I signed up for this last Friday. Still haven't got it. I'll try again I guess.


I signed up on each list... one last week and one this week. My adapter arrived today (Amazon, $24.99, shipped free) and I'm ready!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

NotVeryWitty said:


> any chance that means you've added support for WPA encryption?


No, just additional adapters.


----------



## bivs (May 12, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> * Better Networking Support - yep, additional drivers, better coverage for new adapters.


Does this include any of the linksys G adapters? Perhaps this is a silly question as Tivo is now selling their own G adapter and I suspect they would rather that you but theirs.

Can we get a list of supported adapters?

Thanks


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2003)

Can someone explain the TiVo Suggestions improvements and how it works? Thanks.


----------



## elrcastor (Mar 7, 2004)

bivs said:


> Does this include any of the linksys G adapters? Perhaps this is a silly question as Tivo is now selling their own G adapter and I suspect they would rather that you but theirs.
> 
> Can we get a list of supported adapters?
> 
> Thanks


See here

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2006.htm?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jerobi said:


> Excellent. With Soft Padding and UnDelete, you've just cleared some major frequently-requested items off your plate. Thanks, and kudos to the development team.


Is Soft Padding in this new release? Or did I miss it in a prior release?


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Thanks, Pony!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jfh3 said:


> Is Soft Padding in this new release? Or did I miss it in a prior release?


The feature he's talking about was in the last release as Overlap Protection. If two recordings overlap by 5 minutes or less, the one higher on the season pass manager will record fully and the other one will be clipped by however many minutes of overlap there were.


----------



## Robart999 (Feb 23, 2005)

Tonight makes it my third night since I signed up I hope I get it this time. . .


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

Robart999 said:


> Tonight makes it my third night since I signed up I hope I get it this time. . .


I did two manual tivo updates in a row this afternoon and got nothing. Then within 5 minutes I did a restart to the TiVo box, followed by a manual update request again. On this third request, the service update was sent to my tivo and I was prompted to reboot so it could be installed.

After about 20-40 minutes, I was back up and running with the 7.2.2 version and extremely happy by the new features listed in the tivo-mail notice that followed.

I hope this can help someone.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Just got my update as well... rebooting as we speak. From what I've read, it's a manual process to move the service numbers over, so they probably don't do it every day.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

dave, one of my tivos is slated to get the update tonight at 2am. It won't let me force a connection.

Let us know what you find!


----------



## Robart999 (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW I just got mine now. When it reboots I will see if I have any problems. . . I hope not. I had them last time for a few weeks.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

nm


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

peteypete said:


> dave, one of my tivos is slated to get the update tonight at 2am. It won't let me force a connection.
> 
> Let us know what you find!


That's weird you can't force a connection...

My brand-spanking new wired Linksys adapter worked immediately - no muss, no fuss. Deleted folder is there and is a nice addition - press Clear and the highlighted show is automatically is moved without confirmation screen.

Music, Photos, & More is now Music, Photos, Products, & More. It's also got way too much stuff in there... I hope and assume 7.2.3 will include some sort of folder structure for that area.

The fonts in the menus (including TiVo Central) are smaller, which I can't say is a good thing. On my DVD burning model after the Yellow Star I didn't used to have any space - now there is an additional line. Yellow Star and TiVo promotion all on one screen? Or better yet, how about a Video On Demand entry in a future release - I would support that.


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Looks like incremental changes for more content.... I really wonder what the "products" might refer to?

My connection screen says "temporarily unavailable" "This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2 am."


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

peteypete said:


> My connection screen says "temporarily unavailable" "This option will be unavailable until a scheduled software update occurs at 2 am."


Reboot and your update will install right now. You don't have to wait until 2am.


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

if you goto system info, at the very bottom is VCM connection stat.


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

Madhatter27 said:


> if you goto system info, at the very bottom is VCM connection stat.


Forgive my ignorance as I've only had a TiVo for about 3 weeks now, but what does VCM stand for? I searched the boards but couldn't find out.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

I think mine is downloading the new software too, I have the wireless usb internet adapter and it has been downloading for nearly 30 secs, woohoo!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Ybot said:


> Forgive my ignorance as I've only had a TiVo for about 3 weeks now, but what does VCM stand for? I searched the boards but couldn't find out.


I have no idea, but it looks like it pings every 5 minutes. Wonder if this is related to things like online scheduling?

TiVo does use OpenSSL and I see some references when I Google that with VCM... related?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Wheee! People getting new software always makes me happy. 

Pony


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've checked the suggestions from TiVo an hour after the update arrived and found that it was lacking the long list of "Single-Thumbs-Up" entries. I didn't think much of it, and figured that if I had to re-enter them, that wouldn't be a problem.

I checked on a few of the programs in my now-playing list and saw that they still had whatever "Thumbs-Up"s I had given them in the past... one, two or three... so there's no problem with that.

Its now been a few hours since the update arrived on my TiVo setup and I just checked the Suggestions page once again, only to find the same result regarding the Thumbs-Up (only programs with Three or Two or NONE being displayed)... I did however notice that there were plenty of *suggestions* listed that I had never rated before (without a thumb's, obviously)... these were suggestions of shows that my TiVo had never recommended to me in the past, but I really wish it would have - since these are shows that I'm more likely to watch, instead of the shows it had recommended to me in the past.

The point of this reply? Thanks for the updated suggestions engine - I'm rather quite happy with it!!


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

id242 said:


> I did notice that there were plenty of suggestions listed that I had never rated before (without a thumb's, obviously)... these were suggestions of shows that my TiVo had never recommended to me in the past, but I really wish it would have - since these are shows that I'm more likely to watch, instead of the shows it had recommended to me in the past.
> 
> The point of this reply? Thanks for the updated suggestions engine - I'm rather quite happy with it!!


Yay! I'll pass your thanks along to the smart folks that made this happen. 

Pony


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Reboot and your update will install right now. You don't have to wait until 2am.


Thanks, I did a reboot and got it!! I didn't read the message before deleting it by accident



davezatz said:


> Music, Photos, & More is now Music, Photos, Products, & More. It's also got way too much stuff in there... I hope and assume 7.2.3 will include some sort of folder structure for that area.
> 
> The fonts in the menus (including TiVo Central) are smaller, which I can't say is a good thing. On my DVD burning model after the Yellow Star I didn't used to have any space - now there is an additional line. Yellow Star and TiVo promotion all on one screen? Or better yet, how about a Video On Demand entry in a future release - I would support that.


Give me PRODUCTS!! like downloads!! Smaller font is ok with me, I wouldn't have noticed unless Dave mentioned it. Looks like it fits 10 lines on the Tivo Central screen. Probably to fit another star item. .... or maybe maybe a another submenu.... for something like downloads???... The more the better!!


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

So I've had 7.2.2 for about 2 hours now and here are a few observations I've made:

Deleted items folder: I can't quite figure out how it is sorted, but it would be really nice if I could sort it two different ways. One way would be in order of deletion, so the next-to-be-deleted items would appear at the top of the list. The other way of sorting it would be alphabetical or by date. Aside from that missing feature I love how I can recover old programs! I have only had my TiVo for three weeks now and I just swapped out the 40hr hard drive for a 300gb one from WeakNees and there are 20 programs in my Recently deleted folder already! Very cool.

Suggestions: I've gone through my guide and rated TONS of shows, I also went through the alphabetical listing of all the movies available and rated those. For the first hour and a half after upgrading to 7.2.2, I wasn't able to go to the Suggestions screen. But now I am able to and I can't say I see a difference. There is still a listing of shows I've given thumbs up to, thumbs down to and ones I haven't rated. These are the same suggested shows that I had before. Perhaps it will take a day or so for the new Suggestions engine to recommend some new shows?

One other thing I noticed with 7.2.2 is the TiVo Central menu seems to be reorganized, now it shows: Now Playing, Live TV, Pick programs to record, Music Photos Products & More and Messages & Settings. Didn't Music Photos & More used to be above Pick Programs to Record in 7.2.1? This all might be in my mind, who knows.

All in all, I am quite happy with 7.2.2, now if only TiVo supported profiles so I wasn't confusing my TiVo with subscriptions to shows like Frontiers of Construction, MegaCities and Real Renos for me and Oprah, You Are What You Eat and America's Next Top Model for my girlfriend!  My TiVo must be VERY hard pressed as to what it thinks I might want to watch next. But if this device has existed this long without profiles, I'm guessing that it isn't that much of a requested feature or is too difficult to implement?


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ybot, sounds like it's time to buy your girl her own TiVo - they are stackable 

...The sorting of the "recently deleted" area looks to me as if it's sorted by "date program aired", with the oldest ones displaying at the top, and most recent aired showings all the way at the bottom (i could be entirely wrong though) - the scrolling is fun when you have over 150 shows in your listing and it only displays 8 at a time.


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

id242 said:


> Ybot, sounds like it's time to buy your girl her own TiVo - they are stackable
> 
> ...The sorting of the "recently deleted" area looks to me as if it's sorted by "date program aired", with the oldest ones displaying at the top, and most recent aired showings all the way at the bottom (i could be entirely wrong though) - the scrolling is fun when you have over 150 shows in your listing and it only displays 8 at a time.


ID, I probably should buy her one, but I live in Canada and the absolute ORDEAL I had to go through to get this TiVo shipped up here made me swear I will never go through that again (until Series 3 that is).

I think you are correct that the Deleted Items folder is sorted by program air date, but it would be nice to have sorting options, don't you think?


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2003)

Ybot said:


> Suggestions: I've gone through my guide and rated TONS of shows, I also went through the alphabetical listing of all the movies available and rated those. For the first hour and a half after upgrading to 7.2.2, I wasn't able to go to the Suggestions screen. But now I am able to and I can't say I see a difference. There is still a listing of shows I've given thumbs up to, thumbs down to and ones I haven't rated. These are the same suggested shows that I had before. Perhaps it will take a day or so for the new Suggestions engine to recommend some new shows?


Intriguing... one of my two TiVos got the update on Wednesday and it immediately filled the suggestions list with more suggestions than I've ever seen before. I love it. I would like to know how it works. Are they adopting a Netflix-like relational database at the server to create it or is it still done on the box? Very cool nonetheless.


----------



## Publius (Jul 28, 2003)

Ybot said:


> ID, I probably should buy her one, but I live in Canada and the absolute ORDEAL I had to go through to get this TiVo shipped up here made me swear I will never go through that again (until Series 3 that is).


That's funny because I am Canadian living in California. I bought one for my dad because he had the same problem. I think that we should start an import business and sell them for a slight markup on the web.


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

Publius said:


> Intriguing... one of my two TiVos got the update on Wednesday and it immediately filled the suggestions list with more suggestions than I've ever seen before. I love it. I would like to know how it works. Are they adopting a Netflix-like relational database at the server to create it or is it still done on the box? Very cool nonetheless.


Wow. I am so jealous! I hope my suggestions list is still being made or something, because--while my list is quite long--it's all shows I've already rated thumbs up. Nothing new.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

davezatz said:


> The fonts in the menus (including TiVo Central) are smaller


I don't think the font is any smaller, they just reduced the line spacing.


----------



## thatdog (Mar 11, 2006)

Does this message contain a typo or did the update get renamed after this thread was posted?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Ybot said:


> One other thing I noticed with 7.2.2 is the TiVo Central menu seems to be reorganized, now it shows: Now Playing, Live TV, Pick programs to record, Music Photos Products & More and Messages & Settings. Didn't Music Photos & More used to be above Pick Programs to Record in 7.2.1? This all might be in my mind, who knows.


I think you're right... With the given price changes, I've decided not to ebay my Toshiba SD-H400 since it has TiVo Basic may have just became more valuable. I'm hooking it up right now to verify the order. 

EDIT: Can't verify... TiVo Basic doesn't show Music, Photos menu item. I figured it would show up for the Nikon and Best Buy stuff. I think you're right though!



megazone said:


> I don't think the font is any smaller, they just reduced the line spacing.


After I posted I was looking some more wondered if that was possible. I'm not sure though... It's harder on my eyes either way. Then again my bedroom TV hasn't aged gracefully and I have a hard time reading the Grid Guide too. I also don't usually wear my glasses... 

Any idea what that VCM is?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Ybot said:


> One other thing I noticed with 7.2.2 is the TiVo Central menu seems to be reorganized, now it shows: Now Playing, Live TV, Pick programs to record, Music Photos Products & More and Messages & Settings. Didn't Music Photos & More used to be above Pick Programs to Record in 7.2.1? This all might be in my mind, who knows.


Ive noticed that the Network Connection info is also rearranged a tad. IP Add and MAC ID are now under the rest of the info. What i dont like seeing right now...that hasnt happened in several weeks...is my signal strength is fluctuating btwn 55 and 92%  Used to do that right before the adapter would "disappear".....


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

mrjam2jab said:


> Ive noticed that the Network Connection info is also rearranged a tad. IP Add and MAC ID are now under the rest of the info. What i dont like seeing right now...that hasnt happened in several weeks...is my signal strength is fluctuating btwn 55 and 92%  Used to do that right before the adapter would "disappear".....


The fluctuation seems pretty normal. I see that all of the time on my S2 540 with a Netgear WG111 wireless adapter.

I used to see mine swing wildly between 0 and 100 with no rhyme or reason before the new version. With this update I'm getting a smaller range (more like you of ~30 to 40%).

I've stopped losing my adapter completely since getting the upgrade. :up:

Jeff


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

forcing a connect right now...it's taking longer than normal, so i think that means it's getting the new software...we'll see


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

TigerDirect-dot-CA sells TIVOs in Canada now.. No customs etc.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah, it's underway.

















too lazy to get up from my chair to take a non-angled shot


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

lajohn27 said:


> TigerDirect-dot-CA sells TIVOs in Canada now.. No customs etc.


I totally forgot about that web site. If they end up selling S3's I am going to buy it from there. The way I got my current S2 (and my 300gb HD for it) was to have my uncle in California go to Circut City, pick up a 40gb S2, apply for the rebate, and then mail me the S2--declaring it's value as $20USD so I wouldn't have to pay duty or import fees. Then I ordered the 300gb HD from WeakNees and ended up paying $15 to import it on top of the $50 shipping fee. I'll have to try TigerDirect next time.

Side story: Here in Winnipeg, Canada one day a few months ago all of our Radio Shack stores took their signs down and were rebranded as "The Sources - By Circuit City". Unfortunately these stores are just as crappy as the antiquated Radio Shacks they replaced. I was hoping they would start carrying some of the stuff Circuit City in the US carries, no such luck. I am hoping when TiVo officially starts selling units here in Canada they will sell them at Best Buy and Future Shop since both those stores are owned by the same company and possibly The Source. There's not many other American electronics chains up here though. At least not in my town.


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

Publius said:


> That's funny because I am Canadian living in California. I bought one for my dad because he had the same problem. I think that we should start an import business and sell them for a slight markup on the web.


We most definitely should! We'll ship them form California and re-sell them at CanadianTivosForYou.ca or something. I was pretty nervous about the cost of bringing that thing across the border and if I had known about TigerDirect I probably would have used them to order it.


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

megazone said:


> I don't think the font is any smaller, they just reduced the line spacing.


I can't see any difference in line spacing or fonts. But my TiVo Central screen is STREACHED to fill my 42" plasma so everything looks a wee bit distorted.


----------



## Ybot (Mar 10, 2006)

davezatz said:


> I think you're right... With the given price changes, I've decided not to ebay my Toshiba SD-H400 since it has TiVo Basic may have just became more valuable. I'm hooking it up right now to verify the order.
> 
> EDIT: Can't verify... TiVo Basic doesn't show Music, Photos menu item. I figured it would show up for the Nikon and Best Buy stuff. I think you're right though!
> 
> ...


TiVo Central Order: Maybe it isn't in our minds? Maybe they did re-order the list. If they did, it totally makes sense to me since Recordings, Live TV and Scheduling Recordings are the three things I use the most. I haven't hooked my TiVo up to my Mac yet so the Music, Photos, Products and More screen doesn't really have much for me. The Yahoo! stuff (weather and traffic) doesn't support Canadian cities so there's not too much in that menu for me.

VCM: Now I am getting really curious to know what this is! Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

overall it seems solid, i enjoy it so far


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

the only thing i could find about VCM is an instant messenger for intranets. It supports encrypted messaging, groups, file transfer and chat. And streaming video programs. I like the sounds of #2.


----------



## Vancouver (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the new suggestions engine! It has already suggested a bunch of shows I would actually want to watch - instead of things that I had already watched previously and given a thumbs up to. It seems to have been a MAJOR improvement in the technology. 

Regarding bringing the machines to Canada (probably should be separated out into another thread) I had no problem driving across the border, picking it up at Best Buy, and bringing it back. They didn't even tack on GST (although I suppose they could). The Tivo Series 2 is stamped Made in Mexico so it qualifies for NAFTA treatment.  

I heard from a guy I know that works at Best Buy that it is coming to Best Buy Canada sometime in the near future as well. They are just working out some of the waranty issues for Canada.

Tiger Direct is frequently out of stock of the units and charges a lot more. 

Cheers!


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

Requested priority list Thursday night, received update today (Saturday morning.) Did not receive it Friday evening at 5 p.m. connection, so apparently the determination to download occurs sometime in the middle of the night.

This was a quick install: only 15 minutes from Restart Request to "Your service has been upgraded" message (on a series 2-140.)

I was surprised to see items I had deleted before the install appear in the Recently Deleted folder. Good job! :up: 

Also noticed that the Info button does not work in the Recently Deleted folder, but does work on items after they have been Recovered into Now Playing.

The Suggestions folder on the Now Playing screen is green (with a red dot when recording.) That's a change, isn't it?


----------



## dtreese (May 6, 2005)

Just checked my guys & they both had the reboot at 2 AM message when I tried to connect, so I'm rebooting now. This is great!

Thanks again, TiVo folks! I continue to be impressed.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Any idea what that VCM is?


What's the context?


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

megazone said:


> What's the context?


From "TiVo Central" in 7.2.2, Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > System Information > then Channel/Scroll to the bottom and you will see, "VCM Connection:" with "Last Attempt:" and "Next Scheduled:". The times displayed are current times in a 5 minute incremental pattern.

I'm guessing, "Virtual Connection Manager"... but then again, Im the guy who likes to bug his Lexus friends about their lit-up "VSC" light on the dashboard, saying that their "Virtual Super-Charger" is broken again (VSC on the Lexus dashboard is actually "Vehicle Skid Control")


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Huh, no idea. But based on the interval, sounds like the connections to TCO perhaps. *shrug*


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

megazone said:


> Huh, no idea. But based on the interval, sounds like the connections to TCO perhaps. *shrug*


thats what i'm thinking.

nuts, now i gotta update my new series 2.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

VCM clearly has to do with connecting for TCO recordings. 

The TIVO Central screen has changed the order. I confirmed that before the update.

TigerDirect does charge more.. but if you live in Timmons, Ontario (for example) you can control your costs better thru them. Most people anywhere near the border can do better than that.

Good to hear bout BestBuy/Futureshop. Hopefully that comes to pass sooner rather than later.

J


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I just got the 7.2.2 update (which reported itself as the Winter 2006 update  ). I too notice the TiVo Central screen is a lot more compact (to fit more stuff I guess) and am also wondering what the "VCM Connection" is.

Since it seems to make a connection every 5 minutes I too think it has something to do with TCO scheduled recordings.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll update my new refurb series 2 in the morning, i'm a little worried about losing power half way through it...lightning storm outside right now


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

morac said:


> I just got the 7.2.2 update (which reported itself as the Winter 2006 update  ).


No oops - it is still Winter 2006. Maybe it just came out a bit earlier than planned.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

megazone said:


> No oops - it is still Winter 2006. Maybe it just came out a bit earlier than planned.


I thought it was Spring 2006, like the thing that comes after Winter 2005


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

id242 said:


> I thought it was Spring 2006, like the thing that comes after Winter 2005


Right now it is Winter 2006, Winter started December 21 and will end March 20. It is Winter, and 2006. It won't be Spring until the Equinox.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

morac said:


> I too notice the TiVo Central screen is a lot more compact (to fit more stuff I guess)


Any guesses that the "more stuff" will have stars?


----------



## Jumpin_Joe (Dec 26, 2003)

If I am running out of space, do the files in Recently Deleted folder get removed first (to make room for new programming) or does the Tivo Suggestions folder get it's files removed?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Recordings in the 'recently deleted' folder are removed first.


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

For what its worth....probably not much....Recently Deleted does not show up when you access via https.

Just thought i'd share.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought it was pretty cool that when this update first got installed, the Recently Deleted items folder was already populated with several shows that had been deleted but were apparently still on the HD. I didn't realize that the shows didn't physically get deleted when they were taken off the NP list.


----------



## Scott Atkinson (Jan 19, 2004)

Found my update this (Sunday) morning. Aside from the deleted folder, which I like, it also seems slightly faster.

Also, it took less than 48 hours from request to install.


----------



## raitchison (Mar 3, 2003)

Does anyone know what new adapters this update adds support for? Specifically dos it support the Linksys WUSB11 ver. 4.0, my parents just got their third TiVo yesterday to get in on the Lifetime before it was gone, the couldn't find an "approved" wireless adapter at any of the three stores they went to and ended up buying a Linksys WUSB11, the box didn't say which one it was and it turned out to b the 4.0.

If 7.2.2 supports this new adapter I'll tell them to hold off returning it and just deal with phone line until the new TiVo gets 7.2.2


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

did my update on my series 2, my new one...and i didn't give me 7.2.2.
i got 7.2.1 because it came shipped with 7.2.0 something

i'll sign up for it again and see what happens


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

xnevergiveinx said:


> did my update on my series 2, my new one...and i didn't give me 7.2.2.
> i got 7.2.1 because it came shipped with 7.2.0 something
> 
> i'll sign up for it again and see what happens


hmm, then thats whats going to happen to me. I just got my second tivo this week and it came with 7.2.0 on it. I went in earlier to request the 7.2.2 and a bit ago decied to tell my tivo to call to see if any updates. I guess there is becasue its downloading now. I guess i'll get 7.2.1 then also. Have to wait and see.


----------



## ArcticZ (May 23, 2004)

well you were right, my update finished and i went from 7.2.0 to 7.2.1 also. Guess i'll also try it again.


----------



## Hew (Apr 18, 2004)

Music, Photos, Products, & More... ?? What is products going to be, anybody know. Could it be a new advertising feature? Instead of just showing one yellow star now we'll have a list of products with reviews. This could be cool if you get to select what product catagories interest you and if they add real reviews from places like cnet and consumer reports. 

I"m guessing that the extra space that we have from the 7.2.2 update will be for the ads on demand feature, which should come out soon.

I'm hoping that the new advertising that will be done on tivo won't be too much in your face and be as harmless as a yellow star ad. 

PS. This looks like a very smooth update to me, no problems, I like the new undelete feature and much better suggestions. It even seems to be a little faster.

Good Job TiVo.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Got my update today. I think the graphics (& text) are softer than I remember.


----------



## dumbunny (May 14, 2002)

megazone said:


> Right now it is Winter 2006, Winter started December 21 and will end March 20. It is Winter, and 2006. It won't be Spring until the Equinox.


So, what you're saying is Winter 2006 refers to Jan 1, 2006 to Mar 19, 2006 AND Dec 21, 2006 to Dec 31, 2006? That's useless as a date period. I think it's Winter 2005, and Winter 2006 is next winter.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

raitchison said:


> Does anyone know what new adapters this update adds support for? Specifically dos it support the Linksys WUSB11 ver. 4.0, my parents just got their third TiVo yesterday to get in on the Lifetime before it was gone, the couldn't find an "approved" wireless adapter at any of the three stores they went to and ended up buying a Linksys WUSB11, the box didn't say which one it was and it turned out to b the 4.0.
> 
> If 7.2.2 supports this new adapter I'll tell them to hold off returning it and just deal with phone line until the new TiVo gets 7.2.2


The only new wireless adapter supported is an SMC. You'll have to check the list for the specific model number.


----------



## zaoliyik (Mar 5, 2006)

lajohn27 said:


> Forced connections just put an unneccessary burden on TIVO's servers.


Being a monopoly put burden on a company as well, won't you feel lonely to be the only one that is serving the tv junkies community?


----------



## raitchison (Mar 3, 2003)

mick66 said:


> The only new wireless adapter supported is an SMC. You'll have to check the list for the specific model number.


Pretty weak, we've checked 6 stores now (Circuit City, Bust Buy, CompUSA, Office Depot, Staples, even Fry's) and none of them have a single wireless B or G adapter that's on the working list .

When shopping online nearly all the unambiguous (where there aren't multiple versions of an adapter where some work and some don't) adapters are long discontinued and unavailable.

I found a Netgear adapter on eBay, it's a WG111 which is an ambiguous adapter, but the auction explicitly states that the adapter is TiVo compatible so I'm crossing my fingers.

I undertand why TiVo has _de-prioritized_ adding support for more wireless adapters but I wish they would just come out and say it.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

dumbunny said:


> So, what you're saying is Winter 2006 refers to Jan 1, 2006 to Mar 19, 2006 AND Dec 21, 2006 to Dec 31, 2006? That's useless as a date period. I think it's Winter 2005, and Winter 2006 is next winter.


When the name of a season is being used in this sense, it's a lot more loose than the strict definition that has the seasons running from equinox to solstice to equinox to solstice. "Winter 2006" is, roughly, January through March 2006; "Spring 2006" is, roughly, April through June 2006; and so on.

This would be less complicated if the beginning of the calendar year were, say, March 1st instead of January 1st. Blame the ancient Romans for screwing things up.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Got the upgrade yesterday without even noticing, except for the system msg. 

The one-click-delete just makes the interface seem so much snappier! This is a good change for us. Very nice.

Only problem: I need to re-program my MX700 remote so it does not send the delete confirmation click. Also, my DelFolder macro will need to be revised.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

mick66 said:


> The only new wireless adapter supported is an SMC. You'll have to check the list for the specific model number.


Is this right? Only one new adapter supported? I agree with raitchison: that's just pathetic since none of the supported adapters are even available at retail. There is no excuse for this, other than TiVo wanting to maximize sales of its own adapter.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

So when is the general rollout to all of us who aren't in the priority list going to happen?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

raitchison said:


> Does anyone know what new adapters this update adds support for? Specifically dos it support the Linksys WUSB11 ver. 4.0, my parents just got their third TiVo yesterday to get in on the Lifetime before it was gone, the couldn't find an "approved" wireless adapter at any of the three stores they went to and ended up buying a Linksys WUSB11, the box didn't say which one it was and it turned out to b the 4.0.
> 
> If 7.2.2 supports this new adapter I'll tell them to hold off returning it and just deal with phone line until the new TiVo gets 7.2.2


The list of supported adapters is at http://www.tivo.com/adapters/ and the ones requiring 7.2.2 are listed there.

The main one is the Linksys USB200M v.2.

Unfortunately, the WUSB11 v.4 is not supported. We have no plans to support that adapter until a compatible Linux driver is available.

Many Best Buy stores are carrying (in-store) compatible adapters, and you can also purchase the TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter from http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

KJW said:


> Is this right? Only one new adapter supported? I agree with raitchison: that's just pathetic since none of the supported adapters are even available at retail. There is no excuse for this, other than TiVo wanting to maximize sales of its own adapter.


I'm sorry you're upset, but the truth is that we support as many adapters as possible. The ones we don't support are the ones where the manufacturer has not made a Linux-compatible driver available.

Unfortunately, many manufacturers care only about the Windows market. The complaints you raise are identical to ones being raised by Mac users, Linux users, etc.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

timckelley said:


> So when is the general rollout to all of us who aren't in the priority list going to happen?


Spring of 2006.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> I'm sorry you're upset, but the truth is that we support as many adapters as possible. The ones we don't support are the ones where the manufacturer has not made a Linux-compatible driver available.
> 
> Unfortunately, many manufacturers care only about the Windows market. The complaints you raise are identical to ones being raised by Mac users, Linux users, etc.


Thanks for the quick response and the explanation. Sorry if I appeared a bit cranky, but I have been holding off on buying a wireless adapter for my second TiVo figuring that so many more models would be supported with 7.2. Guess I'll pick up the Tivo branded adapter.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Many Best Buy stores are carrying (in-store) compatible adapters, and you can also purchase the TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter from http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp.


The problem is the Netgear wireless adapter that advertises itself as TiVo compatible is the constant source of frustration. There are many threads on this adapter already full of complaints because of its instability.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

markp99 said:


> Got the upgrade yesterday without even noticing, except for the system msg.
> 
> The one-click-delete just makes the interface seem so much snappier! This is a good change for us. Very nice.
> 
> Only problem: I need to re-program my MX700 remote so it does not send the delete confirmation click. Also, my DelFolder macro will need to be revised.


Can the new software delete an entire folder?


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I thought it was pretty cool that when this update first got installed, the Recently Deleted items folder was already populated with several shows that had been deleted but were apparently still on the HD. I didn't realize that the shows didn't physically get deleted when they were taken off the NP list.


I guess the recently deleted data was already there, they just added a menu item to get to it.

That means that nothing changes in how suggestions are handled and we no longer have to use suggestions as a FSI since we can use recently deleted and it will be MUCH more accurate. When we delete programs recently deleted will increase in size accordingly!

Sooooo, all we need now is a measurement of megabytes or hours in the recently deleted folder and we have the elusive FSI!


----------



## Jumpin_Joe (Dec 26, 2003)

MighTiVo said:


> Can the new software delete an entire folder?


Nope. I tried it after seeing your post.


----------



## Jumpin_Joe (Dec 26, 2003)

MighTiVo said:


> That means that nothing changes in how suggestions are handled and we no longer have to use suggestions as a FSI since we can use recently deleted and it will be MUCH more accurate.


That's exactly what I am using it for. I never watched the Tivo Suggestions anyway, so I turned it of, deleted all existing Tivo Suggestions, and am now watching my Recently Deleted folder increase in number.

There have been a couple of times where a show I've limited the number of episodes to keep (e.g. Oprah, keep last 3 episodes) have deleted a show and then I heard it was a good one. Now I can simply Restore it


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Unfortunately, many manufacturers care only about the Windows market.


How true. 

BTW, how's TivoToGo for the Mac coming?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Many Best Buy stores are carrying (in-store) compatible adapters, and you can also purchase the TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter from http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp.


Any plans to get the Tivo branded adapter into retail outlets? I'd think they would sell pretty well at retail and they are VERY cool looking.

I hooked one up the other day and my daughter liked the "little Tivo cell phone".


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Good question, jfh3. I can't be specific currently, but the answer is yes, definitely.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

NotVeryWitty said:


> How true.
> 
> BTW, how's TivoToGo for the Mac coming?


Fair dig. We do care about Macs. I agree we have let you down lately, but at least we care. 

As Pony confirmed recently, we're on track for the promised mid-year release of a new version of TiVo Desktop for the Mac with support for TiVoToGo.


----------



## justmike (Dec 21, 2004)

Signed up ... got the download and works great! Love the undelete folder. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice improvements, keep up the great work. The TiVo Software Team deserves. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## SeattleBrad (Jul 19, 2002)

Argh. I signed up for the priority list last week on Thu. Here it is Wed and I still haven't received the update. 

And yes, I have a 140 Series 2, and no, I didn't use no stinkin spaces or dashes.


----------



## natallica (Jan 10, 2005)

thenightfly42 said:


> Oooh, while we're asking about pet bugs...
> 
> TiVoPony, does this release include a fix for unintended skip ahead while watching a show live behind-the-buffer? (TivoJerry might have more information as well).


Yes...does this fix it? I haven't seen any actual acknowledgment of this being an issue from Tivo. I've posted...I've called and nothing...

Here's more info just in case someone needs it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3851477

and http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10171579

When I called, I was assigned case#: 3177767

-- N


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

SeattleBrad said:


> Argh. I signed up for the priority list last week on Thu. Here it is Wed and I still haven't received the update.
> 
> And yes, I have a 140 Series 2, and no, I didn't use no stinkin spaces or dashes.


Hi SeattleBrad, thanks for writing me separately, and sorry about your issue. I'll post in more details here soon.

But you did submit properly -- spaces and dashes don't matter now (thanks to Dan203).


----------



## Killer69 (Jun 16, 2004)

SeattleBrad said:


> Argh. I signed up for the priority list last week on Thu. Here it is Wed and I still haven't received the update.
> 
> And yes, I have a 140 Series 2, and no, I didn't use no stinkin spaces or dashes.


You'll get it. Don't worry...Mine took about a week to receive the update.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I recieved my free refurb Tivo on Tuesday morning. It updated from 7.2 to 7.2.1 immediately and less than 30 hours later I had 7.2.2


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Fair dig. We do care about Macs. I agree we have let you down lately, but at least we care.
> 
> As Pony confirmed recently, we're on track for the promised mid-year release of a new version of TiVo Desktop for the Mac with support for TiVoToGo.


Stephen,

Thanks for taking this "dig" in the spirit it was intended. I'm very pleased to hear you confirm that the Mac TTG release is still on track. 

On a different subject, could you *PLEASE *give us an answer for the following issue?



natallica said:


> Yes...does this fix it? I haven't seen any actual acknowledgment of this being an issue from Tivo. I've posted...I've called and nothing...
> 
> Here's more info just in case someone needs it:
> 
> ...


I can point you to many more threads where people (including myself) have reported this very annoying bug. Let me know how I can help...

Thanks in advance for looking into this.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Good question, jfh3. I can't be specific currently, but the answer is yes, definitely.


My bet is that it will be Radio Shack, at least.


----------



## gator0001 (Dec 10, 2002)

Bummer - I signed up for this update over a week ago, I believe, and I've still not received it to my Tivo. I have a series 2 (240...) tivo that meets the criteria. It sounds like most everyone else has received their update within a few days, so maybe I need to submit it again.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gator0001 said:


> Bummer - I signed up for this update over a week ago, I believe, and I've still not received it to my Tivo. I have a series 2 (240...) tivo that meets the criteria. It sounds like most everyone else has received their update within a few days, so maybe I need to submit it again.


Try forcing a connection... if it doesn't work, perhaps you entered the TSN incorrectly? Like you said, maybe it's worth trying to submit again.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, we're investigating an issue that affects some customers using certain types of adapters. So for some customers, you may be delayed in receiving the update. I'm still gathering info; more details forthcoming.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I too have a Series 2 - 240 that I pulled off the shelf to activate this week. It's running 4.x software and I'm trying to update to the current 7.2.2.

Update downloads and fails. Using a D-LINK DUB-E100 wired USB adapter.

J


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

So TivoOpsMgs what is the vcm connection for?


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

Madhatter27 said:


> So TivoOpsMgs what is the vcm connection for?


I also saw this and why does it need to connect every 5 minutes?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> I also saw this and why does it need to connect every 5 minutes?


To check if you have scheduled something remotely, since TiVo cannot initiate a connection to your unit.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

c3 said:


> TiVo cannot initiate a connection to your unit.


Do we know that for certain? I'm not so sure... and of course what one means by 'initiate' is open for debate.

These every 5 minute polling events could be related to TCO but it could also be related to the HME apps like the American Idol contest... which wasn't on my machine one day and then it was.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

davezatz said:


> Do we know that for certain? I'm not so sure... and of course what one means by 'initiate' is open for debate.


If TiVo can go through firewall/NAT router, we have a much much bigger problem.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> Any plans to get the Tivo branded adapter into retail outlets? I'd think they would sell pretty well at retail and they are VERY cool looking.


That would, of course, require them to produce more than fifteen of the little gizmos at a time, which they don't seem to be able to do. They're on backorder again, this time until 4/6. That's another three weeks. Grrr.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

c3 said:


> If TiVo can go through firewall/NAT router, we have a much much bigger problem.


Hmmm... good point, I stand corrected. So now we know why TiVo units poll frequently.


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

c3 said:


> To check if you have scheduled something remotely, since TiVo cannot initiate a connection to your unit.


but i never showed up till the update to 7.2.2.
why bring it out of hiding if it was always there


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Madhatter27 said:


> but i never showed up till the update to 7.2.2.
> why bring it out of hiding if it was always there


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=291858


----------



## Madhatter27 (Dec 5, 2005)

c3 I wasnt complaining about it just asking a question


----------



## brueger (Feb 11, 2003)

I signed up over a week ago and still do not have the upgrade. Is there a problem with my internet adaptor?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I signed up four boxes a week ago and three of them received the update immediately. The fourth still has not. I also signed up a fifth box about days ago and it also has not gotten the update yet.


----------



## roadrunner9368 (Mar 6, 2006)

Scott Atkinson said:


> Found my update this (Sunday) morning. Aside from the deleted folder, which I like, it also seems slightly faster.


My tivo seems a lot slower with 7.2.2.
Not that it was the fastest thing to start with but now its just annoying


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

roadrunner9368 said:


> My tivo seems a lot slower with 7.2.2.
> Not that it was the fastest thing to start with but now its just annoying


What TiVo model do you have? I have the 240 series 2 model and I don't think it's any faster or any slower particularly. The only time I notice slowdowns is when the TiVo is doing maintenance like indexing or garbage collection. During that time the TiVo is a little slow in responding to remote buttons, but not overly so.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

My TIVO is MUCH faster with 7.2.2. I have one of the Humax DVD units and something improved big time with this software release.

I haven't got the update yet on my 240 series unit.

J


----------



## brueger (Feb 11, 2003)

I just got the upgrade, even though I have a "black-listed" adaptor. Tivo still downloads OK -- I did a test run. Guess they're ironing out the bugs quicker than they thought.

Good work!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

So does the new Suggestions interface allow you to say "yes, I like shows just like this, but don't record this particular show?"

I have a lot of TV shows on DVD and I don't need them suggested to me (if I want to watch them, I'll just watch the DVD). However, they are (obviously) the types of shows I want to watch. I'd like to be able to give them lots of thumbs up (in order to get similar shows and shows with the same cast), yet not *that* show...


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

So far it seams to me that the new suggestions let you use 1 thumb up as a I like the show but do not record it. I have a lot of shows rated with 1 thumb up a few with 2 thumbs up. I do not think I have given anything 3 thumbs. 

The shows I have gotten as suggestions so far are all shows I have not rated at all or shows with 2 thumbs up. I would say the improved suggestions are improved.


----------



## mbalgeman (Feb 6, 2002)

So is it just me or did they change how the UI behaves in some instances?

For example, if I have folders enabled and start watching a show, then left arrow out of the show, it dumps me back to the root of the Now Playing list instead of the folder to which the show belongs. If I finish a show and delete it, it dumps me back to the root too. That's really annoying as the folder may have moved now since I'm sorted by date, so if I want to watch another episode of the same show, I need to find it again.

I haven't had a chance to sit down and completely characterize the behavior, but so far I've been fairly annoyed with this change in behavior. Or maybe I'm just going insane or something.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

mbalgeman said:


> So is it just me or did they change how the UI behaves in some instances?
> 
> For example, if I have folders enabled and start watching a show, then left arrow out of the show, it dumps me back to the root of the Now Playing list instead of the folder to which the show belongs. If I finish a show and delete it, it dumps me back to the root too. That's really annoying as the folder may have moved now since I'm sorted by date, so if I want to watch another episode of the same show, I need to find it again.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to sit down and completely characterize the behavior, but so far I've been fairly annoyed with this change in behavior. Or maybe I'm just going insane or something.


This did change (at least under certain conditions...I'm not sure I always see it) and I'm sure it's a mistake that will be corrected.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> Folks, we're investigating an issue that affects some customers using certain types of adapters. So for some customers, you may be delayed in receiving the update. I'm still gathering info; more details forthcoming.


Just following up on Stephen's post to include the link to the thread  with those promised details.

Jerry


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

since the update my MRV transfers seemed to have slowed down dramatically. 1 hour show took nearly 2 hours....

Only one machine got the update...think that makes a difference????

Wasnt this slow before...was better than real time.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mrjam2jab said:


> since the update my MRV transfers seemed to have slowed down dramatically. 1 hour show took nearly 2 hours....
> 
> Only one machine got the update...think that makes a difference????
> 
> Wasnt this slow before...was better than real time.


Any chance you changed the recording quality setting?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Any chance you changed the recording quality setting?


Nope...still recording at the same settings....


----------



## brueger (Feb 11, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> Just following up on Stephen's post to include the link to the thread  with those promised details.
> 
> Jerry


My adapter is still on the list, yet I got the upgrade (Farallon PN 796). Should I expect problems?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

brueger said:


> My adapter is still on the list, yet I got the upgrade (Farallon PN 796). Should I expect problems?


It's certainly possible, although not every version of an adapter on that list may fail as some of the adapters have differences even within the same model. The problems usually show up immediately, so if it hasn't happened you may already be out of the woods.

Would you mind sending me a PM w/your 15-digit TSN just so I can just check to see how yours managed to slip through? I want to make sure we've covered all the bases.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I love the deleted folder. Yesterday I acidentally deleted the wrong program, and now instead of hoping to catch a replay of it on Discovery channel, I simply restored it from the deleted folder.

I also like the one step delete as well. A great upgrade IMO


----------



## brueger (Feb 11, 2003)

TiVoJerry said:


> It's certainly possible, although not every version of an adapter on that list may fail as some of the adapters have differences even within the same model. The problems usually show up immediately, so if it hasn't happened you may already be out of the woods.
> 
> Would you mind sending me a PM w/your 15-digit TSN just so I can just check to see how yours managed to slip through? I want to make sure we've covered all the bases.


Sure -- I'm sending the email now. Just let me know if I'm going to have a problem. So far (2 days), I've been getting my programming downloads OK.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

brueger, you don't have anything to worry about. The adapter you have is based on a different chipset, which is why you were allowed to upgrade. The list we published was based on the "friendly" name that is referenced by the USB ID. The adapter you have must have more than one USB ID that refers to the same "friendly" name (Farallon PN796).


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Based on brueger's experience, I have made a slight edit to the posted list of adapters that won't be upgraded.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

mike3775 said:


> I love the deleted folder. Yesterday I acidentally deleted the wrong program, and now instead of hoping to catch a replay of it on Discovery channel, I simply restored it from the deleted folder.
> 
> I also like the one step delete as well. A great upgrade IMO


Yeah, they're both nice features, and they work well together. We had our first accidental delete and recovery yesterday, too. It's pretty handy.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Yeah, they're both nice features, and they work well together. We had our first accidental delete and recovery yesterday, too. It's pretty handy.


It came up for us last week during an American Idol performance night. We realized we had missed somehow missed one of the contestants and had already deleted the episode, but the recently deleted folder made it possible for me to say "no big deal, TiVo's got us covered". It truly is a 'user-friendly' feature, not just 'geek-friendly'. Don't get me wrong, I love geek-friendly, but that can only go so far for a product they're trying to sell to parents and familes and your average joe sixpack.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I have to admit, I also like the updated UI for suggestions as well. I used to get off the wall suggestions, and now I have noticed that it is only suggesting shows based off the similiar programs from the shows I either have given thumbs up to or have season passes for.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

ChuckyBox said:


> Yeah, they're both nice features, and they work well together. We had our first accidental delete and recovery yesterday, too. It's pretty handy.


The one step delete, did the default postion of the delete screen change? It was defaulted to delete from 1.0 to I think 1.3, it sucked bad. 

How does the undelete folder work? Does it take much HD space? how long can you undelete a show?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Could you use the undelete feature to basically increase your TiVo size, or is it not very safe to take the chance?

I see first hand what a S2: 540 does on Medium, which is less then basic on my S1 and S2: 140. High is the lowest I could see the TiVo being set. 

I wish I had Big Box Computer stores around here


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> * Undelete - if you accidentally delete a favorite show, you can reclaim it. Deleting individual shows is easier as well, and if there's something you really, really want to delete you can delete a show permanently.
> Pony


And what about the converse ? A show protection which STOPS the "Are you done with this prompt" at the end of replaying - then you'd need UNDELETE a whole lot less ? Particularly useful to protect the kids from their own fat fingers. "Dad, where's that episode of Krypto gone I watched yesterday ???"

Anyway, apart from that (restated) suggestion - it's good to see a regular trickle of small updates - rather than the long wait we used to see.

Nige ...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> The one step delete, did the default postion of the delete screen change? It was defaulted to delete from 1.0 to I think 1.3, it sucked bad.
> 
> How does the undelete folder work? Does it take much HD space? how long can you undelete a show?


I don't have any idea what the first sentence means, but the undelete folder is awesome. It simply stores the shows that have been deleted from the NP list but the space hasn't been needed for something else. Theoretically you could undelete a show a year later if the space were never needed for something new. For example, I have a 5 minute manual recording every morning so the buffer will be on the channel I want. It's set to only keep one episode so each day the new one bumps the old one off. But now, if I go into the undelete folder I have several of the previous days still in there.

It's also a much better way to gauge how full your HD is than suggestions.


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

I usually know when its time to start deleting or transferring by going through the info on the shows that have been recorded. I have found that on best quality, 30 minute shows usually take anywhere from 1-2%, and hour long shows usually 2-4%, and anything longer than an hour anywhere from 4-9%. The only things that I have found that take more than 9% of space are my downloaded TV shows that I converted and send to the Tivo to watch. Those usually are around 10% and I only send 1 or 2 eps anyways, unless I know I am going to watch more that day.

I base my usage on the higher numbers, and so far it has worked well for me, because rarely have I lost shows due to space being needed. I have lost suggestions, but that is no big deal as I usually transfer the suggestions to my PC if I really want to see them eventually.


----------



## ccoulson (May 24, 2003)

I signed up for the 7.2.2 priority list and I received an update and message on 3/23 saying that I my Tivo had downloaded the WINTER 2006 Service update. I do seem to have the new undelete function and my software version does start with 7.2.2-oth...

Are there two updates here or just one?


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

I put my 540 on the priority list 3/9...got the update 3/11.......didnt put my 240 on the list and got that update last night...sure hope that speeds up my MRV...


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I don't have any idea what the first sentence means, but the undelete folder is awesome. It simply stores the shows that have been deleted from the NP list but the space hasn't been needed for something else. Theoretically you could undelete a show a year later if the space were never needed for something new. For example, I have a 5 minute manual recording every morning so the buffer will be on the channel I want. It's set to only keep one episode so each day the new one bumps the old one off. But now, if I go into the undelete folder I have several of the previous days still in there.
> 
> It's also a much better way to gauge how full your HD is than suggestions.


I was talking about at the end of the show, where you can delete the show or keep it . currentlly it is where you have to move the selection to delete the show.

So, it is still taking the same amount of space?


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

I just received the update today. Signed up online Thursday. Said 72 hours. They deffinatly waited until the last minute. The yellow light (phone use) was on from noon till 2:00 pm. After the status said instalation was 100% and update was pending restart I restarted my Tivo (Series 2 40hr). Upon restart saw the "system update, may take an hour to complete" I was a little concerned. Only took 20 minutes to complete. 

Undelete is just another folder in the Now Playing screen to deal with. I guess Tivo will delete them before deleting Sugestions when space is needed.

Main reason I updated was I purchased the Linksys USB200M thru Amazon so I can start using internet update and Tivo To Go. Adapter should arrive next week, hopefully!


----------



## Hokie-Dave (Feb 19, 2006)

That adapter works great once you've got 7.2.2 installed. I just received 7.2.2 last week and quickly yanked off my old Linksys wireless B adapter and put on a nice USB200M. I'm not real excited about the connection thingy on the 200M, but I don't plan on unplugging it and plugging it back in too often. I don't think I'd use one of these on a laptop that I had to constantly plug/unplug from the network.

dave



Doit2it said:


> Main reason I updated was I purchased the Linksys USB200M thru Amazon so I can start using internet update and Tivo To Go. Adapter should arrive next week, hopefully!


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

c3 said:


> If TiVo can go through firewall/NAT router, we have a much much bigger problem.


How does Slingbox work, where you can connect to it from anywhere?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Got the update on one of my boxes night before last. Did NOT sign up for the priority list. 
Roy


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

If you go to the Recently Deleted folder and select a show, you can*not* use the Info button to get extended information (like guest stars). You need to undelete the program, go back to Now Playing, select it and *then* you can hit Info.

Seems like there's no reason for this and it ought to be easy to fix/add.

Also, I'm a little disappointed with the Suggestions. When I go to the list of suggestions, that's the list of things that it's thinking about recording for me, right?
It gives me the option of recording it, but how come there's no option *not* to record it? Again, seems like it ought to be straightforward (just flag the item as being recorded in the past month so that it doesn't come up again for a while).

I'm a little unclear what is supposed to have changed with the Suggestions in 7.2.2---it seems the same to me.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

RoyK said:


> Got the update on one of my boxes night before last. Did NOT sign up for the priority list.
> Roy


That's normal -- we're in the process of rolling this out to our customers.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

Great update, but users should be allowed to specify a minimum amount of time show remain in the "deleted" folder (i.e, two days) :up: .


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoOpsMgr said:


> That's normal -- we're in the process of rolling this out to our customers.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


I assumed that. Was just confirming to others that the rollout was underway.
Roy


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

KJW said:


> Great update, but users should be allowed to specify a minimum amount of time show remain in the "deleted" folder (i.e, two days) :up: .


That makes no sense at all....

The deleted folder simply gives you the ability to recover something that was deleted but not yet overwritten. If something new is recorded then it is going to use the space taken up by deleted items.

These recordings were always there, other hacks allowed you to recover them, when you first get this update you will immediately have access to recordings that were deleted before the update.

All that has changed, and all that should have changed is the ability to access them and recover something you accidentally deleted.

If you want to keep something for 2 days, change the keep date...


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Also, I'm a little disappointed with the Suggestions. When I go to the list of suggestions, that's the list of things that it's thinking about recording for me, right?
> It gives me the option of recording it, but how come there's no option *not* to record it? Again, seems like it ought to be straightforward (just flag the item as being recorded in the past month so that it doesn't come up again for a while).


Thumbs down will take it off the list.


----------



## KJW (Sep 27, 2003)

MighTiVo said:


> That makes no sense at all....
> 
> The deleted folder simply gives you the ability to recover something that was deleted but not yet overwritten. If something new is recorded then it is going to use the space taken up by deleted items.
> 
> ...


yeah, you're right. having to go in and change the date for every show is a lot easier and more intuative than simply transferring something into the deleted folder and knowing it will be there for a set amount of time before its written over by TiVo suggestions.

sorry for wasting everybody's time.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

MighTiVo said:


> Thumbs down will take it off the list.


But I don't want to mark it Thumbs Down.

Let me give you an example.

I like _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_. I own all seven seasons on DVD. To me, this is something that I should mark as multiple Thumbs Up, because I like to watch shows like it or other shows with the same actors. Isn't that what Thumbs Up means?

I just don't want my TiVo to record this exact show. Just shows like it. When an episode comes up in the Suggestions list, I don't want to give it a Thumbs Down, or how will my TiVo know that I like shows like this?


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

KJW said:


> yeah, you're right. having to go in and change the date for every show is a lot easier and more intuitive than simply transferring something into the deleted folder and knowing it will be there for a set amount of time before its written over by TiVo suggestions.
> 
> sorry for wasting everybody's time.


Just leave the program alone and Suggestions will never overwrite it.
Only new scheduled recordings will displace programs in the Now Playing list even if the keep until date has passed.

I believe the real solution to bulk changes is an easy to use web based interface.
If TiVo would continue to work on HME and provide hooks into program scheduling I am sure the user community would have some great tools in no time.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> But I don't want to mark it Thumbs Down.
> 
> Let me give you an example.
> 
> ...


Yup. That's why I found the suggestions to be completly worthless. I guess I'll try it again after I get 7.2.2 to see if it's any better.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> But I don't want to mark it Thumbs Down.
> 
> Let me give you an example.
> 
> ...


Perhaps this would have been a nice feature for the long lost teach TiVo.

You could sacrifice a spot in Now Playing by creating a season pass to keep at most one and just let it sit and block additional recordings.

Another way would be to review the to do list and delete the scheduled recordings.
That would be close to what I think you were trying to do with the Suggestion list.

What would be nice is a "don't record" black list to handle matches to wishlists that you don't want to record (say wishlist ROBOT but blacklist LOST IN SPACE), as well as using thumbs up for programs you have seen all the episodes, own, etc.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I like _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_. I own all seven seasons on DVD. To me, this is something that I should mark as multiple Thumbs Up, because I like to watch shows like it or other shows with the same actors. Isn't that what Thumbs Up means?


With 7.2.2 one thumbs up should do what you're asking for. Two thumbs up will record episodes of the show.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

KJW said:


> yeah, you're right. having to go in and change the date for every show is a lot easier and more intuative than simply transferring something into the deleted folder and knowing it will be there for a set amount of time before its written over by TiVo suggestions.
> 
> sorry for wasting everybody's time.


if you don't want it overwritten then don't delete it. Why do people always insist on using a deleted items/trash can to save/organize their stuff. That's NOT what it's meant for.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree.. I find that one thumbs up doesn't usually record that show.. but marks it as 'something I like'.

Two thumbs records that show and a few others like it.

Three thumbs up? I don't know. I almost never give anything three thumbs.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Sirshagg said:


> if you don't want it overwritten then don't delete it. Why do people always insist on using a deleted items/trash can to save/organize their stuff. That's NOT what it's meant for.


I'd like to second this. Yesterday I saw Forbidden Planet in the now playing list. (We have an ARWL for first run SCIFI movies) However we've seen it several times already so I sent it to the deleted folder, no problem. A couple of hours later my wife was looking for it, said it had a 2000 date on it, it was new. In that short time it had already been overwritten and was gone. I was sceptical that it was new and my wife wanted to check, so after a quick scan of the guide data for the time it recorded we determined it was the 1956 one and she had just misread the info. Still, once that item is the deleted folder it's fair game for oblivion.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

petew said:


> With 7.2.2 one thumbs up should do what you're asking for. Two thumbs up will record episodes of the show.


Interesting, where did you get that information?


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

I just got 7.2.2 overnight WITHOUT requesting it, so the rollout must be moving fast. (I don't request it just because there are sometimes glitches, and I figure I'll have less chance of encountering one this way).

Haven't used it much yet, but so far it seems at least as fast as 7.2.1 (on my Humax 590). I like that "pick items to record" has been moved up in the list. And I like the new deleted items folder. I was absolutly shocked to see I had 57 items in there! I think now I'll be a lot less worried about it running out of space, since deleted items works as a pretty great indication of how much you've got left.

So far so good! :up:


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

One thing I noticed about 7.2.2 is that with only one thumb up items are now recording in suggestions. I don't thumb up anything more than one up or one down, so suggestions are generally light, until the update. The suggestions seem to be workign very good now, I've even had a few movies show up in the suggestions. That hasn't happened before. :up:


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Puppy76 said:


> I think now I'll be a lot less worried about it running out of space, since deleted items works as a pretty great indication of how much you've got left.
> 
> So far so good! :up:


So all we need now to complete the FSI request is a summary of how much is in the deleted items folder (number of hours/%/etc.)


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

MighTiVo said:


> So all we need now to complete the FSI request is a summary of how much is in the deleted items folder (number of hours/%/etc.)


No, because you have to add suggestions to that as well.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

rainwater said:


> No, because you have to add suggestions to that as well.


Depends on how you define free space.

A suggestion that's recorded but hasn't been watched is a program that can be watched or deleted, in my world. It's not "free space." Otherwise everything not marked as KUID could be considered "free space."

Suggestions not yet recorded don't take up any space until they are recorded.

Deleted programs represent ALL of the available space on your machine (within the size of the last item deleted). The only exception to this is if your machine is too new to have a full load of programming (give it a week) or you have permanently deleted programs from your Recently Deleted list.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Depends on how you define free space.
> 
> A suggestion that's recorded but hasn't been watched is a program that can be watched or deleted, in my world. It's not "free space." Otherwise everything not marked as KUID could be considered "free space."
> 
> ...


Deleted programs do not necessarily reflect all space that is available. Only programs that you have deleted. So personally, I don't see how it can be any type of indicator of free space.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

rainwater said:


> Deleted programs do not necessarily reflect all space that is available. Only programs that you have deleted. So personally, I don't see how it can be any type of indicator of free space.


After you have used your TiVo long enough to have recorded the total capacity of it (which should happen pretty quickly), then "deleted programs" + "suggestions" = free space (unless you are using the "permanently delete" option.)


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Depends on how you use your Tivo. For me, I set about half my shows to keep until I delete, but even with the rest I really want to watch them-I don't consider that "free space". So for me, what's in the trash is my real free space.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Another approach is never to delete anything, in which case suggestions will be deleted first followed by the oldest non-KUID programs. In this case the Recently Deleted folder will remain empty and pretty shortly no more suggestions would record. I would call this a "full TiVo."


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

The App discussed here works nicely
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=293241


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Another approach is never to delete anything, in which case suggestions will be deleted first followed by the oldest non-KUID programs. In this case the Recently Deleted folder will remain empty and pretty shortly no more suggestions would record. I would call this a "full TiVo."


The problem with not deleting suggestions is that your suggestions tend to go stale. You end up with a list of suggestions that doesn't refresh. There's not really a solution though because if it deletes them too soon you miss out on potentially good shows. So, if you want to keep yopur suggestions fresh you have to delete those that don't interest you.


----------

